# Is he just lazy...



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

So ive had leo for about 11 days now. I got him a wheel 3 days ago after the pet store got it in stock and he never uses it ( i know cause there is no poop) unless i put him on it and he wont stay for more than one minute. Could this be because he is still young? He is really really lazy and sometimes it worries me. He is always in his igloo sleeping or relaxing in my shirt inside. At first i was worried if it was too cold in my house but i went to two pet stores to buy the CHE but they said if i kept my house at 75 constantly which i do then there is no extra need to. Im not sure why he doesnt move around or play at all..


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

If he is a baby, then he'll sleep 23 hours/day.
What kind of wheel did you buy him?
Also, you need a CHE and thermostat, no matter what the petstore said. This will keep the temperature regulated in the cage.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

hes about 10 weeks old so i guess he is a baby  i was just worried cause he is sleeping all the time and he has the silent spinner. i put it low enough so he can climb in and out. Thats so weird i went to 2 pet stores concering the CHE and they both said i did not need to. Ill save up money and go buy one


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Return the Silent Spinner while you're at the shop. They have a seam in the middle that can rip their nails out, and the curved nature of it leaves urine in it. 
Get the 12" Comfort Wheel. It's the only one in stores that is moderately acceptable for hedgies.
Also, most pet stores have no idea about hedgehogs. Get the CHE. It's the easiest way.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

UGH im so angry  i feel so foolish now you have no idea. i travelled over 1 hour away to this ONE STORE that carried wheels because i knew he had to have one . The lady told me any of the wheels in that section were okay for hedgehogs and i got the silent one because his cage is in my room and i dont want to hear it. I asked if it was okay and she said yea its perfectly fine. i wasted half of my xmas money for a wheel worth $50 and not be able to return it now  i have no money and i just bought a pointless wheel that i cant return.....  what do i do. I feel like a terrible owner i just feel terrible  I did so much research before i got him yet up making too many mistakes!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It's ok, everyone makes mistakes. What I've learned with any pet, is never to listen to pet stores. Learned this when a store told me I could feed fish flakes to my puffers. :roll: 
You sure you can't return it? Also, if the wheel was $50, that's incredibly overpriced.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

i feel bad though . These mistakes effect something i love so much. Im so mad because i spent all that money time and energy for a wheel thats not even good for him. I dont even have any money for another one  My mom was so upset i spent so much money on a wheel too... and now to say i need money for another wheel she will just kill me! I dont even know what to do i feel so terrible...


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just tell her you made a mistake and you need to go out and get another wheel. Try selling the old one on eBay if you can't return it.
Also, do you have a fund set up for emergency vet visits? Your hedgie really should go for a well visit, especially because they came from a pet store.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

i dont have a fund >.< as a high school student im pretty broke. yea ill probably sell mine on ebay or something thats a good idea! I really wish i had more money to take him. Not only is it expensive but its far and we have no car and its winter


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You should get on that. Medical bills can act up, and these are not "throw away" pets (no pet is, but you get my drift). 
They are very expensive to keep. The proper food costs $12-20/bag, depending on where you go.
Are you feeding hedgehog food, or the cat foods listed here?
Starting up costs can go upwards of $500.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

i got him hedgehog food the pet owner suggested he said he owned 2 hedgehogs himself so i trusted him. and for sure Leo is not a throw away pet at all! I just want to take proper care of him. How much are usual vet visits


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hedgehog food is crap. Pick up a bag of Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul. It's much better for them. Hedgehog food is just all corn and starch and fillers, and no true protein. Pet Valu carries the brand. 
My last vet visit was about $120 including a lab test, which is really low for a vet visit.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your help. I hope you guys dont think im being an ignorant pet owner. I just want the best for Leo and i plan to make all these changes as soon as i can. I am really surprised the pet store people didnt say anything to me about it  i know they can eat cat food and i asked about it yet they suggested the hedgehog brand instead


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

speaking of food i was wondering why doesnt leo ever eat his live mealworms i got for him? i heard they loved mealworms


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Some like them, some don't. Some have to grow into them.
Like I said, shops know darn close to nothing unless you get lucky. They tried to sell me a large dog water bowl when I asked for small cat bowls for water. Uh.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

now that i know i plan on fixing all my mistakes! I need to get money to take him to a vet asap. How do i get him to like it? he just runs away


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If he isn't showing any signs of illness I would get him a new wheel before worrying about taking him to the vet. Without a wheel he may decided to start climbing his cage which can be dangerous. You can try leaving one or two mealworms in his dish with the food, sometimes that makes them realize they are food. Another thing you can try is to cut one in half and let him taste the insides of it. Don't feel bad about the bad information you were given, you're trying to correct things and that's what's important.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

Kay so to fix my mistakes:

1) get him the suggested cat food 
2) get him a new wheel
3) get him the CHE and all of the stuff to keep him extra warm

i can probably get the food by tomorrow the wheel will have to be in a bit till i get more money since i spent all of my xmas money on him already for that useless wheel


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there some reason why you can't return the wheel to the pet store? Most pet stores will take them back or let you exchange for something else so you wouldn't lose the money.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

well im guessing they wont. i took the stickers off threw away all the recipt too so there is no proof i bought it sadly. I just blindly trusted them because i thought they would know best. I will call tomorrow to see what i can do. Also i found a vet near by im calling them tomorrow too  ALso since i have so much of the hedgehog food left what should i do with it


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Feed the old food to the ducks? Just make sure you change food slowly, but he may just take straight to the better food.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

should i start by mixing the two foods together at the start to slowly introduce it to him? then start using les and less of the old food


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes. Mix it in. I have a feeling that he will go straight for the good food and ignore the hedgie food.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

Im getting the food tomorrow morning because tonight i have to finish my lab report but i got the money. Ill tell you what happens when i feed him


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Make sure it's on the approved foods list. CSFTCLS is the best.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

yea im getting that food


----------

